# Snowmobile/Decoy Trailer



## gonehunting (May 14, 2005)

I have an 8.5 x 10 Sledbed snowmobile trailer that I would like to convert into a decoy trailer temporarily for the goose season. Has anyone done this before? If anyone has any pictures I would appreciate it. Will this type of trailer bounce too much causing excessive wear on my decoys? It has a single torsion axle. I have 48 bigfoots with flocked heads removed when going down the road. Looking to add another 2 dozen in the future. Any suggestions.


----------



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

i have an 7x8 sledbed trailer! I built a box that was 7x8 by four feet high! You dony want it any higher because it will be a big wind drag! sorry i dont have any pics but i bolted it to the trailer with 3 inch lag bolts so it wont come off! and in the summertime when im hauling my wheeler i can just take the box off and store it somewhere!


----------



## sledheadrmk (Jul 26, 2009)

I seen one for sale in the minnesota craigslist, I can't remember what town but you should find it.


----------

